# Calculo de resistencia en un diodo zener



## josefd8 (Mar 9, 2009)

saludos foro

actualmente me encuentro construyendo un circuito comparador, en donde el voltaje de referencia esta dado por un diodo zener. el comparador verifica el estado de una bateria de 12v, el zener da una referencia de 3v, y un divisor resistivo indica cuando la bateria ha llegado a 10 volts. otro dato es que el comparador se alimenta de la misma bateria, algo mas o menos como lo que esta en la foto.

Mi pregunta es: el montaje es correcto?, y sobretodo, como obtengo el valor de la resistencia limitadora para el zener? ya que tengo entendido que el comparador en si no necesita demasiada corriente

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Aquí te explican como se cálcula, así lo hago yo y funciona de maravilla.
Y unos de los datos que tienes que saber es el consumo del opamp.
Y la conexiòn tienes que hacerla en el nodo que une el zener con la resistencia.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2009)

La pata negativa del operacional (LM324) esta mal conectada, debería ir a la unión de la resistencia con el zener.
Así como esta el comparador no cambiaría nunca de estado porque la pata (-) esta directo a la alimentación y la (+) a un divisor, que siempre tendrá menor voltaje.


----------



## josefd8 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola,

si perdonen ese detalle, la entrada - del operacional va conectada en el punto de union entre el zener y 
la resistencia, eso me pasa por dibujarlo rapido en el simulador.....

Estaba pensando en que tal vez podria utilizar algun regulador de voltaje fijo de la familia 78xx para que me
de el voltaje de referencia, en vez de hacerlo con un zener

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2009)

josefd8 dijo:
			
		

> ......Estaba pensando en que tal vez podria utilizar algun regulador de voltaje fijo de la familia 78xx para que me de el voltaje de referencia, en vez de hacerlo con un zener


Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): _*"No desperdicies un cañón para matar un mosquito"*_
El zener y su resistencia serán mas que suficientes.
Yo armaría este esquema o algo similar.


----------



## josefd8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola muchas gracias a todos por responder

Decia utilizar un regulador de tension fijo tipo 78xx porque he estado montando referencias de voltaje
usando el diodo zener, usando los calculos que estan en la pagina que me facilito narcisolara_21, pero
me he dado cuenta que el voltaje de zener varia demasiado con pequeños cambios en la carga o en la
resistencia limitadora. No he podido lograr una tension fija de 3 voltios a la salida para cambios en la
señal de entrada al zener.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

josefd8 dijo:
			
		

> Decia utilizar un regulador de tension fijo tipo 78xx porque he estado montando referencias de voltaje
> usando el diodo zener, usando los calculos que estan en la pagina que me facilito narcisolara_21, pero
> me he dado cuenta que el voltaje de zener varia demasiado con pequeños cambios en la carga o en la
> resistencia limitadora. No he podido lograr una tension fija de 3 voltios a la salida para cambios en la
> señal de entrada al zener.......


Si empleas el zener como referencia de voltaje de un comparador (LM324), la "Carga" es despreciable, del orden de algunos nA, no afecta a la tensión sobre el zener.
Si es afectada a la tensión del zener el variar la tensión de alimentación (12VCC) en el orden de unos mV al variar de 12VCC a 9 VCC, lo cual tampoco es importante y se podría corregir mediante una fuente de corriente constante que alimente al zener.
No se que precisión le quieres dar a tu circuito, pero me parece que te estas complicando inútilmente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2012)

Aqui hay uno on line :

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/zener.htm

Y si pican en el botón ELECTRONICS , hay como cien


----------



## yoo (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola buenas a todos .. para todos aquellas personas amantes de la electrónica y del zéner
he hecho un programita donde os aclara la resistencia que podeis ponerle
teneis que introducir el voltaje .. lo que oscila ese voltaje y la intensidad máxima del zéner
y mínima ... ademas de la carga máxima que aplicareis al zéner
o la resistencia en cuestión .. y ya sabeis a aprender y a practicar..
el programa esta hecho para corriente continua... para que lo sepais
ya que con corriente alterna el zéner es un limitador pero a la vez rectificador de onda
para que sea un limitador de onda completa hay que colocar dos zéner ... pero bueno eso es otra historia.
el programa tiene tambien la representación de la recta de carga.. a grandes rasgos pero bueno eso practicamente no interesa mucho.... bueno descargarlo y a ver si os gusta .
Lo he terminado hoy un besote..
ahhh se me olvidaba tb teneis que introducir el voltaje del zéner ... jejej que cabeza
bueno contarme a ver si os gusta... pero si no os agrada ... no os acordeis mucho de mi familia
.. jajaja bueno hasta pronto....   
Por cierto tranquilos que el programa no tiene ni virus .. ni sotfware espia .. ni nada de esos rollos .. de todas formas lo bajais y antes de abrirlo lo analizais..... chao.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2012)

yoo dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos .. para todos aquellas personas amantes de la electrónica y del zéner
> he hecho un programita donde os aclara la resistencia que podeis ponerle....



! Gracias por el aporte ¡


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yoo

Gracias por el aporte, lo he estado probando, pero como soy un poco nuevo en esto hay algunas cosas del pograma que no lo entiendo bien.

Se nota que esta lleno de detalles por todos lados y esta bien detallado, solo es mi ignorancia.

Por ejemplo:
Variacion del voltaje -+, realmente que es eso? que dato hay que poner?

La intensidad minima y maxima del zener la puedo poner yo, o eso viene de fabrica. Si viene de fabrica no la se jjijijiiiji.

Intensidad de carga Il, supongo que es la intensidad que quiero que corra por esa parte.

Resistencia de carga Rl, esta ya me lia un poco, yo en verdad quiero poner un led, no una resistencia. No se si tengo que poner esa resistencia el valor que me da y despues conectar en serie o en paralelo el led o solo el led y no esa resistencia.

Debajo de calcular en % 50

veo que pone un valor por ejemplo 63=<R<=170. Esto es quizas la resistencia que tengo que poner si pongo un led? y cual de los dos valores? 

debajo esta R y Pr  este valor si que creo que es el de la resistencia primera, es asi?

He echo las pruevas fisicas con los calculos del programa y se aproxima algo, pero me falta saber un poco mas estas dudas.

alguien me puede decir algo? muchas gracias


----------



## fabybu (Sep 10, 2016)

lobopk2 dijo:


> Yoo
> ...
> Por ejemplo:
> Variacion del voltaje -+, realmente que es eso? que dato hay que poner?


Tenés que poner el valor de variación de la tensión de entrada (Vs). Es necesario para el programa para calcular los valores de resistencias mínimo y máximo.
No podés dejarlo en blanco porque tira error, entonces, lo podés poner tan chico como quieras o elegir un valor de 100mV (solo por poner un valor). Depende de la fuente Vs.
La cuestión es que probando varios te das cuenta que tenés mucho rango de selección para la resistencia limitadora así que no es un valor crítico en la mayoría de los casos.



lobopk2 dijo:


> Yoo
> La intensidad minima y maxima del zener la puedo poner yo, o eso viene de fabrica. Si viene de fabrica no la se jjijijiiiji.


La encontrás en la hoja de datos del diodo.



lobopk2 dijo:


> Yoo
> Intensidad de carga Il, supongo que es la intensidad que quiero que corra por esa parte.


Es la corriente que circulará por la carga.



lobopk2 dijo:


> Yoo
> Resistencia de carga Rl, esta ya me lia un poco, yo en verdad quiero poner un led, no una resistencia. No se si tengo que poner esa resistencia el valor que me da y despues conectar en serie o en paralelo el led o solo el led y no esa resistencia.


Para el uso del programa podés elegir entre llenar el campo de "Intensidad de carga, IL" o "Resistencia de carga, Rl".
Si fueras a calcular la resistencia limitadora de un zener para alimentar a un led, te conviene llenar el campo de "Intensidad de carga, IL" con un valor de 20mA en el caso de los leds de 5mm.



lobopk2 dijo:


> Yoo
> Debajo de calcular en % 50
> 
> veo que pone un valor por ejemplo 63=<R<=170. Esto es quizas la resistencia que tengo que poner si pongo un led? y cual de los dos valores?


Ese 50% no es tan importante. Importa el rango de la resistencia que tenés que ir a comprar. Si dejás 50% hará un promedio entre los valores mínimo y máximo. Dejalo en 50% y comprá el valor comercial mas cercano que figura en el recuadro amarillo de abajo.



lobopk2 dijo:


> Yoo
> debajo esta R y Pr  este valor si que creo que es el de la resistencia primera, es asi?


Es el resultado del problema.
Esa R y Pr te dan las características de la resistencia que tenés que conseguir.

Mas abajo tenés las características del zener que tenés que conseguir.

Espero haber sido de tu ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2016)

La intensidad del zener sale de la potencia y la tensión, si no te la dan: I=P/U

La I de carga no la decides tu, lo decide la carga.
Bueno, en el caso de un led si, tu decides si 20mA o mas o menos dependiendo del led etc. Pero si es por ejemplo una radio, pues la radio sabrá cuanto consume...

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 10, 2016)

Gracias chicos por la pronta respuesta:

He aclarado algunas cosas:
"veo que pone un valor por ejemplo 63=<R<=170."
claro esto es la minima y la maxima y lo de abajo el amarillo es el promedio, ok.

lo de,  "Intensidad de carga, IL" y "Resistencia de carga Rl" ahora se que tengo que elegir solo Il, aunque me di cuenta que la Rl, es ley de Ohms, es decir seria la suma de la resistencia del led que tiene interiormente mas la resistencia que protegue el led, por lo menos haciendo las sumas siempre me da eso.

Lo de la Iz max y min, en la tienda pregunte y me dijeron, max 2 amperios y minimo... el hombre me lo decia a ojo, no se si sera algo crucial, yo pongo Min 10mA y Max 100mA,  total para un led creo que no habra mucho problema, no se...


Lo de Variacion del voltaje -+, yo estaba poniendo 0.1, parecia que no era crucial, aun asi viendo luego los datos que tiene mas detallados, si por ejemplo pongo en voltaje 5v y en variacion 3v, luego veo que me pone voltaje Max 8v Min 2V.

Haber se supone que es para eso, no? por si tienes una fuente que no es estable, que pueda fallar en los rangos que dice, me parece que tendria sentido que si una fuente de 5v sube a 8v que te siga dando lo mismo en el zener de voltaje, claro que si te da 2V dara menos logicamente, pero lo importante es que proteja.

Asi que eso del programa aun me queda en duda, aunque me dices que ponga 100mV y no me preocupe.

Lo que quiero hacer es como dije solo para un led, que igual es una tonteria todo lo que hago, pero lo quiero hacer bien y entenderlo.

Tengo transformadores de 5.11V y son constantes, pero tengo otros que pone por ejemplo 6V y cuando lo mido en vacio me da 9.85V. Y yo puedo medir y hacerlo justo todo, pero si doy mi trabajo a otro y pone un transformador que dice que es de 5V y luego es de chichinabo y pasa algo parecido, podria deteriorar el led rapido.

Por eso quiero conseguir que en un rando yo que se quizas de 5V a igual 9V la tension siempre sea de 5V.

Tengo un Zener de 5.1V, pienso que si lo pongo en un transformador que vaya bien de 5,11 pues esa tension dara (aunque en la practica me baja la tension) pero si subiera la tension que se mantuviera en esos 5.1V.

Claro yo puedo calcular con el programa, y saco la resistencia y mas menos funciona bien, pero en cuanto me salgo del voltaje a otro, todo sube o baja, el voltaje mas menos es mas estable, pero la corriente si que hace saltos mas grandes, algo peligroso para el led.

Yo he visto videos y lo hago como ellos (aunque no tengo una fuente regulable, para ir subiendo) que van suviendo los voltios y la tension sigue igual, pues a mi no jajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaj.

Estoy hablando de igual si es 5.1V depende el voltaje me de 4.8 luego 4.9, 5.15, 5.28v, solo si voy jugando con las resistencias variables, siempre lo dejare a lo que yo quiera, pero esa no es la idea, no?

Que puedo estar haciendo mal o interpretando mal?

Lo siento por el tocho, pero me queria explicar bien



Perdon se me olvido decir, que igual esa tension, que sube es poco y no importa, pero si que me importa la corriente que si que sube mucho mas.

Total, quiero que mi led, tenga los 20mA, le ponga un cargador bueno que siempre tenga la misma tension o si le pongo uno malo que dice que tiene 5v y luego en verdad tiene 8 o 7 o 9, y que la tension que hay en el zener sea constante como veo en los videos.

Claro que todo esto sin tener que ir regulando las resistencias cada vez que cambia el voltaje jijijijijiiijij.

Quizas no es este el circuito que tengo que hacer?


----------

